# Mixing caulk in primer?



## GAPainter (Feb 5, 2009)

I mix caulk and primer together. It creates SuperPrimer. Patent Pending.

Edit 1- Changed original topic.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

:blink::001_huh::wacko:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

GAPainter said:


> Hello, Im currently working on the exterior of an old home. Siding and trim are in bad shape. So after preping I decided to mix some caulk and primer together for a nice thick primer. I mix 1 tube per gallon. Has anyone tried this before and if so do you think there are any benefits or downsides from doing this?


Downsides?

Sure. Like total film failure and no leg to stand on when sued. 

When you adulterate manufactured goods, you take full responsibility for anything that WILL happen. 

Is it worth the chance?

I am reminded of Dirty Harry's most famous line








​


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It's ok for small spots, you are just making your own elastomeric coating.Not sandable.There are some paste type of coating you can buy at the paint store that are kind of the same thing, they are used mostly for stucco repair.Can't remember the names.some of these painters that live in california/Florida will know.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That's why I only used on my own home. daAarch hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Now we have GA Painter and GAPainter, confusing.

I would not do it. As Arch said you will be asking for trouble.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch is that wht you use to run you neighbors off with?


----------



## GA Painter (Jan 29, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Now we have GA Painter and GAPainter, confusing.
> 
> I would not do it. As Arch said you will be asking for trouble.


 
Yea, he stole my name!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

GA Painter said:


> Yea, he stole my name!


It is fair game i reckon. Over at CT there is a guy that joined about a year after i did that is named AWorkaholic. Used to throw me off especially when he posted in the painting forum. 
Get yourself a good avitar so we can recognize you.:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Dont worry GA_P. No space will be gone soon enough. Adding caulking to paint? 

The unemployment line gets longer and longer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> daArch is that wht you use to run you neighbors off with?


Hell, around here if I pulled one of those out, the neighbors would bring over their mason jars and fatties.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Why not just use proper products that were made to do what you need them to do?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Try toothpaste instead. It'll clean the surface as you brush and fill any cavities at the same time.


----------



## GAPainter (Feb 5, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Dont worry GA_P. No space will be gone soon enough. Adding caulking to paint?
> 
> The unemployment line gets longer and longer.


*First of all, most of u guys are some real jerk-offs. Even on a painting forum griefers and flamers run wild. Too bad. But thanks to the folks who posted nicely written and genuine responses. *

Well, I have to say, my experiment worked like a charm. Not only did I add caulk to the primer I also threw in some Flotrol and Emulsa-bond for good measure. Stirred it up nicely and a got a good thick consistency. Really helped build up the surface for a more smoother look. Did it bond? Damn right. Is it sandable? Oh yeah. 

You guys need to think outside the box sometimes. What's with all the negativity? I've been in business for 16 years and if I learned anything its too be creative with products. 

How can adding a siliconized acrylic latex caulk to 100% acrylic paint affect any of the qualities of what the primer is designed to do? Don't answer this unless you have a lab where you do tests on the chemical compostions and makeups of painting products. If u tried what i proposed first hand; please fell free to post a response. 

Have any of you ever tried to get dry caulk of your hands? Hard isn't it. 

*Now I must tell you guys the truth. I have been doing this for years. Ive used this product on 8 homes in my area over the past 6 years. Never had one problem at all. On 4 of the homes ive been back to do other work over the years. And the paint job? Still looks fantastic. No peeling paint or mildew. So unless the caulk I put into the primer decides one day to just say **** it and fall off, I should be fine. Though I did use a 55 year caulk. *

*Summary: No law-suits or call backs. I'm not on the unemployment line yet either. *

**I DO NOT ADD CAULK TO THE FINISH COAT. NO NEED TO.*


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I must admit, your first two posts are super.

I think you should send your copyrighted formula to Sherwin Williams. You are a genius for thinking outside the box. 16 years? I'm sorry, it sounded more like 16 days.

Why not just mix the primer and the finish coat together to make a self priming paint? Oh wait ....I know.....because it's a stupid friggin' idea. Get in line.


----------



## GAPainter (Feb 5, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> I must admit, your first two posts are super.
> 
> I think you should send your copyrighted formula to Sherwin Williams. You are a genius for thinking outside the box. 16 years? I'm sorry, it sounded more like 16 days.
> 
> Why not just mix the primer and the finish coat together to make a self priming paint? Oh wait ....I know.....because it's a stupid friggin' idea. Get in line.


Instead of flaming and calling it a "stupid friggin' idea" elaborate some on why you think it's a "stupid friggin' idea". Or is this all you have? If that's the case you're not helping this community.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

GAP

Not everyone will agree with your ideas. 

Your idea does sound kind of like putting your underwear on outside your pants. Nothing wrong with that, just kind of unusual and might get a few stares. Just consider some of this feedback to be stares. And try not to be so sensitive. If we all agreed on everything, nothing new would ever be considered. Your idea is being considered and so far receiving mixed reviews. Welcome to the show.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

GAPainter said:


> Instead of flaming and calling it a "stupid friggin' idea" elaborate some on why you think it's a "stupid friggin' idea". Or is this all you have? If that's the case you're not helping this community.


When you come here with some whacked out off the wall . You are going to take a beating like you never had. Now take your beating like a man.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> GAP
> 
> Not everyone will agree with your ideas.
> 
> Your idea does sound kind of like putting your underwear on outside your pants. Nothing wrong with that, just kind of unusual and might get a few stares. Just consider some of this feedback to be stares. And try not to be so sensitive. If we all agreed on everything, nothing new would ever be considered. Your idea is being considered and so far receiving mixed reviews. Welcome to the show.


Great post!:thumbup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I think he is just trying to make a thicker primer, one that will feather down so of the highs and lows. 
This works good on older homes.If you are working on beatup/old siding, sand it down to knock off most of the high areas,prime with a good primer, then with a hard rubber trowel spread your 55 year caulking over the beat up area to level that area out, let the area skim over a little bit, then lightly wipe down with a wet tile sponge.This works wonders, plus it says put real good, but remember if it is real thick it will flash on you, so you would have to let it dry real good.
This way when you warranty the job it will be fine.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you GAP for being so open to our intelligent comments and well thought responses to your novel idea. 

It is so heartwarming to see a newbie come on this forum, ask opinions about adulterating products, and listen, with such panache, to the cautions and opinions from perhaps a thousand years of cumulative experience.

BTW, when you write your PhD thesis on the reformulation of acrylics, silicones, and bonding agents would you please mention our names?

thanks much.

Your the best :thumbup:


----------



## GAPainter (Feb 5, 2009)

timhag said:


> When you come here with some whacked out off the wall . You are going to take a beating like you never had. Now take your beating like a man.


To VermontPainter: ^^^^Is this a stare?

To timhag: Your input on this topic was outstanding. Well thought out and informative. But I Im sorry my idea seems "whacked out and off the wall" to you. Obvioulsy its not for you. Also, I'm not going to be taking any beatings like a man. I only take them after midnight when I'm blacked out somewhere in the tangible world.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

GAPainter said:


> T Also, I'm not going to be taking any beatings like a man. I only take them after midnight when I'm blacked out somewhere in the tangible world.


This begs the question - is this a common occurance?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

GAPainter said:


> To VermontPainter: ^^^^Is this a stare?
> 
> To timhag: Your input on this topic was outstanding. Well thought out and informative. But I Im sorry my idea seems "whacked out and off the wall" to you. Obvioulsy its not for you. Also, I'm not going to be taking any beatings like a man. I only take them after midnight when I'm blacked out somewhere in the tangible world.


No, that is Timhag and he is having trouble understanding why you would ask for opinions on the downsides of mixing caulking with primer, and then get so defensive. People dont like your idea. Who cares. 

I personally believe that a 2" angle sash brush is all I need to make a living. I am in about a 1% minority on that one. To each his own.


----------



## GAPainter (Feb 5, 2009)

daArch said:


> Thank you GAP for being so open to our intelligent comments and well thought responses to your novel idea.
> 
> It is so heartwarming to see a newbie come on this forum, ask opinions about adulterating products, and listen, with such panache, to the cautions and opinions from perhaps a thousand years of cumulative experience.





> BTW, when you write your PhD thesis on the reformulation of acrylics, silicones, and bonding agents would you please mention our names?
> 
> thanks much.
> 
> Your the best :thumbup:


Sorry if I seemed like a newbie with my OP. But I was blown away by the sharp criticism my question and idea received. Of those thousands of years experience from this community you would surely think someone has tried this before, on purpose or accident, that replied to my OP. Then giving an answer from experience.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> No, that is Timhag and he is having trouble understanding why you would ask for opinions on the downsides of mixing caulking with primer, and then get so defensive. People dont like your idea. Who cares.
> 
> I personally believe that a 2" angle sash brush is all I need to make a living. I am in about a 1% minority on that one. To each his own.


I have trouble understanding why some who claims to have experience would do something like this. :blink: It's beyond me.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

GAPainter said:


> Instead of flaming and calling it a "stupid friggin' idea" elaborate some on why you think it's a "stupid friggin' idea". Or is this all you have? If that's the case you're not helping this community.


Here's why I do...

Ever been on a job that was having abnormal paint failier? Usually the paint reps are called in, they take samples, and come up with some reason of why it's not the paints fault. Would it be your special formulas fault? Maybe, maybe not. Doesn't matter.

When they find out that the primer being used was altered. Instantly the finger is pointed towards you as it's not going by the specifications for the products. They tell you how much water you can add to be safe. Where the hell it say how much caulk you can add? lol

Not trying to put _you_ down, but the idea in general is pretty stupid when you're a professional of 16 years, and could easily buy a proper primer that does the same thing, but covers your ass at the same time. :thumbsup:


----------



## GAPainter (Feb 5, 2009)

timhag said:


> I have trouble understanding why some who claims to have experience would do something like this. :blink: It's beyond me.


Quit *trying* to understand it. Like I said before, it's not for you.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> I have trouble understanding why some who claims to have experience would do something like this. :blink: It's beyond me.


I have just always done my best work with a 2" brush. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

GAPainter said:


> Sorry if I seemed like a newbie with my OP. But I was blown away by the sharp criticism my question and idea received. Of those thousands of years experience from this community you would surely think someone has tried this before, on purpose or accident, that replied to my OP. Then giving an answer from experience.


Well, as verm says, a lot of it has to do with you asking a question about mixing caulk with paint and when receiving less than stellar opinions, you get a tad defensive. If you ask a question, don't be expecting global support. this ain't the old USSR, we are allowed to disagree.

No talking about accidents, and lessons learned. I once mixed oil and latex. It went on a little "funny" but held up for at least three years. Did I take that as inspiration? Or thank my lucky stars fate shone on me kindly that day ?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch said:


> Well, as verm says, a lot of it has to do with you asking a question about mixing caulk with paint and when receiving less than stellar opinions, you get a tad defensive. If you ask a question, don't be expecting global support. this ain't the old USSR, we are allowed to disagree.
> 
> No talking about accidents, and lessons learned. I once mixed oil and latex. It went on a little "funny" but held up for at least three years. Did I take that as inspiration? Or thank my lucky stars fate shone on me kindly that day ?


Bill, how long do you cook that oil and latex before you use it?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Archibald Emulsion Coatings, Inc.

www.stickystuff.com


----------



## GAPainter (Feb 5, 2009)

JNLP said:


> Here's why I do...
> 
> Every been on a job that was having abnormal paint failier? Usually the paint reps are called in, they take samples, and come up with some reason of why it's not the paints fault. Would it be your special formulas fault? Maybe, maybe not. Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


No see this is a great post!! 

JNLP, I think I see where the confusion is coming from now. I am a re-paint specialist. Sometimes I do light commercial work and new construction. Very seldom though. I like the re-paint market. 

*So, this product I mix up is for homes that are in bad shape. Layers of paint flaking and chipping everywhere on the exterior.* After cleaning, scraping, sanding and rinsing I give the surface a coat of SealKrete, a waterproofing product, applied with a pump sprayer. Next day is when my primer/caulk mix is applied. Not only does it help ensure adhesion to the substrate and for the finish coat it helps level out the rough surfaces. Most store bought primers are thin and runny. I like for my brush to stand up on it's own in my primer bucket. 

Lately I have seen some "High-build Primers" available. Tried em' and they work ok.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Bill, how long do you cook that oil and latex before you use it?


the real question was how cooked was I to make that mistake - answer: VERY ! 



vermontpainter said:


> Archibald Emulsion Coatings, Inc.
> 
> www.stickystuff.com


You've left me speechless - you win :thumbup: BTW, nice article in The INSTALLER, especially the plug. Check's in the mail


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

What type of substrate you working with Mr. Mad Scientist?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

How many times are you going to edit your posts. Especially the original post for the topic. 

hmmmm ....read a few responses ...figure you sound foolish and go back to edit......:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

When you give your quote and present it to the HO do you write down the steps in your superprimer or do you not tell them at all. Do you usually lie to your customers? 

Do you normally mess with the formulas of your products? Do you have any experience with mixing chemicals? Do you think that your little paint company in GA has more information and experience than a major billion dollar paint manufacturer? Do you think they could add caulking to paint but want to increase sales so they break it out into two different products?

Where are all of our paint manufacturers and scientists tonight?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> How many times are you going to edit your posts. Especially the original post for the topic.
> 
> hmmmm ....read a few responses ...figure you sound foolish and go back to edit......:thumbsup:


that's why it's always best to quote that to which you are responding. Leaves the original intact, like this:



MD said:


> Hello, Im currently working on the exterior of an old home. Siding and trim are in bad shape. So after preping I decided to mix some caulk and primer together for a nice thick primer. I mix 1 tube per gallon. Has anyone tried this before and if so do you think there are any benefits or downsides from doing this?


instead of this:


> I mix caulk and primer together. It creates SuperPrimer. Patent Pending.
> 
> Edit 1- Changed original topic.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

add a little durabond 45 that will thicken it up abit .


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice Arch

The only conclusion I can come to is that this guy is buying $9 per gallon latex primer at HD and figures if he adds a $1.29 tube of caulking he will be making a super primer and a fraction of the cost.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Msargent said:


> add a little durabond 45 that will thicken it up abit .


Or a tube of contact cement ...You'll probably only have a few minutes to apply the gallon but it will harden like a rock :thumbsup:


----------



## GAPainter (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks like the topic as derailed. People examining my posting habits now. LOL. Good luck to you guys. I really thought this would be a more professional forum, but was wrong.

Edit once more- and this NEPS guy is one pathetic loser. Trolls a painting forum and flames random people with no logic. But hey man whatever gives u pleasure.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

GAPainter said:


> Looks like the topic as derailed. People examining my posting habits now. LOL. Good luck to you guys. I really thought this would be a more professional forum, but was wrong.


When you find a professional give him this address. 

Toodaloo!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

GAPainter said:


> Looks like the topic as derailed. People examining my posting habits now. LOL. Good luck to you guys. I really thought this would be a more professional forum, but was wrong.


Stop whining like a baby and take your lumps. Stick around and learn something.:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Painttalk has a new member integration/conflict resolution specialist named high fibre. He is a compassionate, sensitive man, and a good listener. Send him a pm and he will give you a much more supportive welcome than these playground bullies with their shenanigans.


----------



## GA Painter (Jan 29, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Dont worry GA_P. No space will be gone soon enough. Adding caulking to paint?
> 
> The unemployment line gets longer and longer.



Yea, I have never added caulk to primer, so it is not a Georgia thing!:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Painttalk has a new member integration/conflict resolution specialist named high fibre. He is a compassionate, sensitive man, and a good listener. Send him a pm and he will give you a much more supportive welcome than these playground bullies with their shenanigans.


You made me laugh. Thanks


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> After cleaning, scraping, sanding and rinsing I give the surface a coat of SealKrete, a waterproofing product, applied with a pump sprayer. Next day is when my primer/caulk mix is applied.


Wait:blink: wait:blink: wait
You put on a coat of WHAT? followed by a coat of WHAT???


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Bender said:


> Wait:blink: wait:blink: wait
> You put on a coat of WHAT? followed by a coat of WHAT???


That one got me too.?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

A waterproofing product installed before a WATERBOURNE primer?

One can only imagine the adhesion problems.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Besides the obvious, I would also think the SealKrete would have problems with proper house vapor transport.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

paulk 200


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I don't have a problem with "thinking outside the box".

Yet Daarch original comment is wisest. It's optimal.

Now if circumstances will not warrant proper workmanship, (the money is not there),
and people are in a hurry, what r u gonna do? Be creative.

I had a mobile with an ugly bathroom the selling client had to spruce up quickly.
Without doubt it would need serious renovation after the sale.
Our instruction was to brighten it up, spruce it up, make it look cleaner.

So I got this bathroom with mobile home quality panelling with lite grooves that had stripped wallpaper over that. What to do CHEAPLY?
There was no one around who would pay to gut the bathroom and re-panel it.

Loaded my drywall hopper gun with a mix of elastomeric and thinned all purpose mud and applied it with a lite stipple/orange peel texture.

Covered great when done and looked fine when dried.
Not a clue how long it held up.

Client was happy.
Got paid.

It's just not a perfect world.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

http://www.seal-krete.com/forwalls.htm

I would not use on wood products, good for concrete /masonry.


----------



## sayer (Jun 21, 2013)

*Test*

test


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

sayer said:


> test


Hey! what the fùck with all your test post.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

GAPainter said:


> Looks like the topic as derailed. People examining my posting habits now. LOL. Good luck to you guys. I really thought this would be a more professional forum, but was wrong.
> 
> Edit once more- and this NEPS guy is one pathetic loser. Trolls a painting forum and flames random people with no logic. But hey man whatever gives u pleasure.


Yeah, bitches


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Bender said:


> paulk 200


Paulk armor


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i used the ''formula'' on my workbench.......gallon oil poly, quart black stain, quart black high gloss oil and a quart of thinners. 5-6 yrs an still looks fresh as day one an durable as all hell


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Over at CT there is a guy that joined about a year after i did that is named AWorkaholic. Used to throw me off especially when he posted in the painting forum.


I realize this is an old thread. Predating me, and even the thanks button.

But THAT was f'n funny!


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

I mix paint and sawdust for carpentry repairs.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I wonder if the OP has discovered Peel Bond yet.

If he has, I doubt he'll come back to tell us about it.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Maybe he's the guy who invented it!


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

GAPainter said:


> I mix caulk and primer together. It creates SuperPrimer. Patent Pending.
> 
> Edit 1- Changed original topic.


Not a good idea.


----------



## Capra6ft (11 mo ago)

GAPainter said:


> *First of all, most of u guys are some real jerk-offs. Even on a painting forum griefers and flamers run wild. Too bad. But thanks to the folks who posted nicely written and genuine responses. *
> 
> Well, I have to say, my experiment worked like a charm. Not only did I add caulk to the primer I also threw in some Flotrol and Emulsa-bond for good measure. Stirred it up nicely and a got a good thick consistency. Really helped build up the surface for a more smoother look. Did it bond? Damn right. Is it sandable? Oh yeah.
> 
> ...


I think being creative is how things evolve and get better. I was wondering the same thing. What could I add to cheap paint to make it better paint without being the stupid one who pays 3x more. I wasn't sure how it would mix and I've spent a lot of time experimenting. I do add liquid nails to plain Elmer's glue and I end up with a great wood glue. I have also added it to acrylic paint and it sticks to metal great. I wanted more of a multi-surface paint with a little latex in it. More like a behr premium ultra. After learning so many hacks off YouTube I figured there had to be paint additive hacks.

Thank you so very much for posting and I very much encourage anyone to play around and try new things. I bet everyone else who said dont try it have boring (missionary) lives. How sad to be so by the book.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Capra6ft said:


> I bet everyone else who said don't try it have boring (missionary) lives. How sad to be so by the book.


Most of us depend on the work we do holding up. We can not afford to experiment with unproven, custom formulas in paid contracts! The latex/acrylic paints have been formulated by experts in R&D, if more latex/acrylic was going to make a better paint, they would already be in it! The truth is "boring (missionary)" is safer for our incomes!


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

Capra6ft said:


> I think being creative is how things evolve and get better. I was wondering the same thing. What could I add to cheap paint to make it better paint without being the stupid one who pays 3x more. I wasn't sure how it would mix and I've spent a lot of time experimenting. I do add liquid nails to plain Elmer's glue and I end up with a great wood glue. I have also added it to acrylic paint and it sticks to metal great. I wanted more of a multi-surface paint with a little latex in it. More like a behr premium ultra. After learning so many hacks off YouTube I figured there had to be paint additive hacks.
> 
> Thank you so very much for posting and I very much encourage anyone to play around and try new things. I bet everyone else who said dont try it have boring (missionary) lives. How sad to be so by the book.


You don't just make a paint automatically better by making it thicker and more like glue to apply. You can add talc, chalk, clay, diatomaceous earth, etc, etc to paint to make it thicker (well you can I guess, but I mean paint companies already do.)

As a former member PACMan said though, if you wanted to make a good soup, you can't make a bad soup good by just throwing some corn starch into it to make it thicker, if the ingredients that actually give it flavor aren't there. By this, a paint needs various solvents, bonding agents, and of course you need pigment and colorants. The titanium white and colorants are the most expensive parts of a paint, and generally are what you get when you buy a more expensive paint. Cheap paints can actually cover well, but usually they won't be color accurate as they'll rely on graying out the base to make it less of a true white, and they rely on more of the cheap fillers like chalk, clay, etc. It's not bad to use one if you're realistic about the expectations of a cheap paint, but there are differences both in durability and longevity and to the trained eye. You also have the issue that more expensive paints generally have more warranty built into the cost of the paint in case of a failure.

Since this is a board for professionals, usually you won't see as much experimentation here as professionals can have hundreds of thousands or millions of dollars on the line if a product fails on them. A single large failing job can absolutely bankrupt a business and cost lots of people their jobs. It's not as simple as wasting a couple afternoons like it would be as a DIYer. Admittedly starting as a DIYer and still DIYing my own projects, yes, I experiment myself with products but the difference comes in _endorsing _these experiments as _best practice _or as totally risk free propositions. Would it be OK to use homebrewed caulk and primer mixed together painting an old garage for a few hundred bucks? Probably. Would you want to do it on a million dollar house? Probably not.

I personally find the homebrew and unorthodox methods discussions extremely interesting, if anything just because not everyone is in USA with access to a certain product, or they could be in a remote location, there could be product shortages like we had with COVID, or they might be a DIYer on limited funds willing to take a risk, but if you're a professional the game is much different.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Capra6ft said:


> I think being creative is how things evolve and get better. I was wondering the same thing. What could I add to cheap paint to make it better paint without being the stupid one who pays 3x more. I wasn't sure how it would mix and I've spent a lot of time experimenting. I do add liquid nails to plain Elmer's glue and I end up with a great wood glue. I have also added it to acrylic paint and it sticks to metal great. I wanted more of a multi-surface paint with a little latex in it. More like a behr premium ultra. After learning so many hacks off YouTube I figured there had to be paint additive hacks.
> 
> Thank you so very much for posting and I very much encourage anyone to play around and try new things. I bet everyone else who said dont try it have boring (missionary) lives. How sad to be so by the book.


Ressurecting a 9 year old thread is not 'creativity....'


----------

